# Double Igniter Sequence



## rayjack9209 (2 mo ago)

Hello, I have a furnace where the igniter will ignite twice per cycle. The first time it fires the igniter about 1/4 hot, then the igniter quits, about 30 seconds later, fire up again, this time all the way. Anyone with any idea what's going on? On the second fire-up, consistently completes the ignition cycle, fires burners, and warms the house. I will try to include a video. Here is a link-> Goodman Furnace Malfunction.mp4
Thanks.


----------

